# Privet Hedges are Crazy with bees



## Parke County Queen




----------



## Hobie

Don't you love this? Mine is not blooming yet, but soon.

Had an eye-opening experience a few years back when I pruned the hedge in fall and found out later that privet sets its buds in late summer/fall. I cut them all off and had no flowers! I now prune just after the flowers fade.


----------



## gmcharlie

Get out your shears and trim back the flowers... Privits tend to ruin honey! Make it taste perfumey..... (not a great turm but.....


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

*thank you*

I have now learned what a plant was that I didn't know what it was.We don't have a ton of privet and its not on land that we own. See my bees there, but not a ton.


----------



## dcross

giant pumpkin peep said:


> I have now learned what a plant was that I didn't know what it was.


I'm embarrassed to admit that I didn't know what sweet clover looked like until I was in my second year or so of beekeeping.


----------



## Parke County Queen

gmcharlie said:


> Get out your shears and trim back the flowers... Privits tend to ruin honey! Make it taste perfumey..... (not a great turm but.....


Well if that's not a pisser. Here I was feeling so good seeing them on the blooms. No way could I cut off all the blooms. There are two rows of them lining our driveway. Sigh.....


----------



## Hobie

Ah, heck just don't super until the privet is past. Leave it for their stores. They seem so happy!


----------



## gmcharlie

Hobie said:


> Ah, heck just don't super until the privet is past. Leave it for their stores. They seem so happy!


Excelent plan, if you have supers on and they are storing honey like crazy (which should be the case this late in the season) remove the privet honey for feeding back to them later! of couse if you only have a few in relationship to the amount of honey it won't be bad. BUT if your doing comb honey right then be sure to taste it!!!


----------

